# Deceptive extended warranty K2



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

The extended warranty for the new Kindle is somewhat deceptive in it's presentation. It suggests you are adding 2 years of additional warranty for $65 making it a good value. In actuality it isn't a 2 year extension it's a 1 year extension tacked onto the included 1 year warranty giving a grand total of 2 years of warranty. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Good to know, thanks! I need all the help I can get now!
I am not going to buy the extended.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

But it covers accidents which the original warranty doesn't. 

PS. Consumer Reports has this to say about extended warranties: "Unless the company can guarantee the item will break within the warranty period and in such a fashion that the warranty applies, do not buy one".


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

LDB said:


> The extended warranty for the new Kindle is somewhat deceptive in it's presentation. It suggests you are adding 2 years of additional warranty for $65 making it a good value. In actuality it isn't a 2 year extension it's a 1 year extension tacked onto the included 1 year warranty giving a grand total of 2 years of warranty. Caveat Emptor.


I noticed that, but only because I read the details... otherwise I would have assumed "2-year extended warranty" meant an additional two years. How sneaky! I am probably going to shell out the $65 for the extra year, though, because it covers a one-time accidental drop and--unfortunately--I am extremely clumsy.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

Square Trade's warrenty is 50$ for 3 years for the Kindle.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep - Square Trade is the deal.  I've got mine.  Just need to update them once I get my new K2 in hand (probably be good to give them serial number and such).  I sprung the extra $25 for ADH.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

i understood that it was two years total but bought anyway,   i am clumsy,

the only way to ensure i don't drop it is to insure it.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

SquareTrade does seem like a better deal, but I've read some warranty horror stories that make me wary of them. Has anyone had to get something repaired/replaced through SquareTrade before? What was your experience like?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Setting aside Consumer Reports' worth, it stands to reason that businesses are in business to make money and if extended warranties cost them money overall, they wouldn't offer them.  That being said, I seldom buy extended warranties EXCEPT if I'm buying something for the teenage grandkids who tend to be careless OR if it's something very expensive that I know I will be carrying around a lot, like the Kindle.

I bought the Square Trade Warranty with accidental protection.  The accidental protection was an add-on to their basic protection, you have to request it.

One of our members has used them and been very happy with the service--I think it was Pidgeon 92.  If you search, there are quite a few threads about Square Trade.

Betsy


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

LDB said:


> The extended warranty for the new Kindle is somewhat deceptive in it's presentation. It suggests you are adding 2 years of additional warranty for $65 making it a good value. In actuality it isn't a 2 year extension it's a 1 year extension tacked onto the included 1 year warranty giving a grand total of 2 years of warranty. Caveat Emptor.


Thanks for pointing that out. I actually just started a Poll on "Lets Talk Kindle" regarding getting a Warranty.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Trekker said:


> I suppose they would say the same thing about car insurance: "Unless your insurance company can guarantee that you will wreck your car within your insured period and in such a fashion that the insurance applies, do not buy it."


I don't think this is a fair comparison. Comprehensive insurance on an automobile is not required, collision is. Collision protects not just the owner of the automobile, unlike insurance on electronics.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

The company I work for sells maintenance contracts on the equipment we sell, alot of customers think this is a waste of money but the ones who do buy it are very glad in the long run.

One of my long term customers lost their system(entirely) thanks to a flood, thanks to their maintenance contract we had them back in service in four hours at no cost to them. They will never complain again.


----------



## knit4keeps (Jan 22, 2009)

The question is, will it cover battery replacement? I believe the warranty states that it doesn't cover "consumables" which would mean a battery I believe. I'm waiting and researching until the device arrives.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

I can remember buying a rather expensive long lens for my camera and when asked if I wanted to buy an extended warranty for 2 years @ 150.00, I declined and then they called me back and asked if I would pay 75.00 for the same 2 year warranty.  This was from a very reputable camera store in NYC.  Made me doubt the value of the extended warranties at that time.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got the 3 yr Square Trade warranty with ADH for $52.49

I posted a coupon on the bargains/deals thread


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you for posting that luvmy4brats.  I think I may pull the trigger on this warranty even though I NEVER EVER buy warranties.  I am going for it in this case because: 

1) I will be carrying this thing around everywhere (unlike my appliances LOL) and there is a bigger risk of damage with that (Do you know if theft is covered?) 

2) I generally don't upgrade my electronics until they die, so I really don't forsee changing in the K2 for a K3 in a year (I know some of you guys said that too.... but I'm rather cheap, so  I just don't see it happening)

luvmy4brats, do you know if theft and battery issues are covered?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Battery yes, Theft no:

_WHAT IS COVERED:

Mechanical and electrical failures that occur during normal use of your item. Your item is covered for up to the full purchase price of your item (tax and shipping are excluded.

Some examples of covered issues include computer hard drive failures, iPod2 batteries that stop charging, cell phone keypads that get stuck, and digital camera sensor failures.

If Accidental Damage Protection (ADP) was purchased, the Service Agreement expands to include damage from liquid spills, item drops, or any other accidental damage. ADP coverage begins 30 days after purchase, and does not cover willful damage, negligent use, theft or loss. $50 deductible applies on ADP-related claims. ADP is not offered on all items.

ADP coverage begins 30 days after purchase, and does not cover willful damage, negligent use, theft or loss. A $50 deductible applies on ADP-related claims. ADP is not offered on all items. _


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info!

I wonder if amazon will continue to offer the replacement at $180 for accidental damage to the kindle. I wonder how long that policy will go for... What if I accidentally break it in Year 3... will they still offer it?
The financial risks are this:

Buy Square Trader warranty, no issue, spent $52

Buy Square Trader warranty, non-accidental issue in year 2 or 3, Saved $128 ($180 Amazon replacement cost-$52 square trader warranty) *If amazon no longer offers $180 replacement, savings = $307*

Buy Square Trader warranty, Accidental issue in year 2 or 3, Saved $78 ($180 Amazon replacement cost- $52 warranty cost -$50 square trader deductible) *If amazon no longer offers $180 replacement, savings = $257*

I think I'm going to go for the $52 Square Trader warranty once I receive my Kindle 2.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

k_reader said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I wonder if amazon will continue to offer the replacement at $180 for accidental damage to the kindle. I wonder how long that policy will go for... What if I accidentally break it in Year 3... will they still offer it?
> The financial risks are this:
> ...


I'm not sure about amazon continuing the $180 replacement cost. They're pushing their extended warranty, which includes coverage for one drop/damage incident.

The only reason I can see with going with the Amazon Warranty as opposed to square trade is the turnaround time. With Amazon, you get a replacement and then send back the defective unit.. With Square Trade, you send off the defective unit and then the either repair or reimburse you afterwards..You'll be without a kindle for a few days. You also pay for shipping with Square Trade and it's free with Amazon. At least, that's how I read it.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well that's a good point.  Square Trader will actually do the repair?  I figured we'd send it back to Amazon and they would pay the repair cost.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

From Square Trade's website:

_We take a look and decide how to process your claim.

Reimburse: For most items below $500, or it's going to take too long or is too expensive to fix, we'll pay you the entire purchase price of your item. If you use our shipping label, we'll deduct that from your final payout. (With our bulk rates, this amounts to $5-7 for most items).

Repair: Otherwise, our experts will fix your item and we'll mail your item back to you at no cost.

*No cheap refurbs: We will not replace your item with a refurbished model. With a reimbursement from SquareTrade, you can go out and get a newer model for the same price you paid originally.*_

Okay, that just sealed it for me.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Me too!  Thanks for all the great detective work!  I'm getting the square trader warranty when I get my Kindle 2!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Don't forget -- you have to purchase ADH from Square Trade within 30 days of purchase, not receipt, of your Kindle.  Unfortunately, I missed my window b/c I thought it was within 30 days of receipt (ordered it on Dec. 30).  Just confirmed that with Square Trade.  I can still buy the 3-year warranty if I want.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MeganW said:


> Don't forget -- you have to purchase ADH from Square Trade within 30 days of purchase, not receipt, of your Kindle. Unfortunately, I missed my window b/c I thought it was within 30 days of receipt (ordered it on Dec. 30). Just confirmed that with Square Trade. I can still buy the 3-year warranty if I want.


You should think about cancelling and re-ordering the kindle. I just added one to my cart and am still getting a delivery date of Feb 25th (next day shipping) Just a thought.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Megan, are you sure?  I haven't really "Purchased" my Kindle.  I pre-ordered it.  It is only really purchased when they charge my card and send it to me.  Just wondering if you ran this scenario by square trader.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

OK... i just re-read your message and you said you confirmed that with square trader.  Now I'm bummed...... I don't really want to mess with my order, I'm afraid.  I order Dec. 27th.

It doesn't really make sense on square traders part.  I'm not even getting at all what I ordered on Dec. 27th (K1).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

k_reader said:


> Megan, are you sure? I haven't really "Purchased" my Kindle. I pre-ordered it. It is only really purchased when they charge my card and send it to me. Just wondering if you ran this scenario by square trader.


I did when I called them. Megan is correct. They go by the date you ordered it rather than received date. I tried to put Feb 24th as the purchase date and it wouldn't let me.

However, kindle2 is still showing a delivery date of Feb 25 with next day shipping if ordered today, so if the ADH is important to somebody, they can cancel and re-order to get the warranty and lose nothing (although I'd purchase the 2nd Kindle before the cancellation just to be safe)


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> They go by the date you ordered it rather than received date. I tried to put Feb 24th as the purchase date and it wouldn't let me.


Well that's good to know - thanks for that information (and the research efforts). I don't own it until I pay for it and there is no reason I would insure an item I don't own. I don't know if that's a common policy, but it makes me wary of how SquareTrade would quibble about other things (like filing a claim).

Of course my opinion of their policy doesn't matter. And since I ordered my Kindle on Jan.1 I'm out of time anyway. So I guess I'll go with the Amazon extended warranty rather than go thru the hassle of playing games for SquareTrade


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Anita, I totally agree on their silly policy.  However, it is really a better value than the amazon since its 1 full year extra warranty for $15 less.

I'm on the fence on this....  I wonder if a direct plea from this website plus the fact that Amazon has had such a long backlog of orders would change their mind?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Keep in mind that you may not have been able to put Feb. 24 as the purchase date because, um, it's not yet Feb. 24...did anyone ask Square Trade *specifically* about the issue of pre-order versus actual payment date?


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You should think about cancelling and re-ordering the kindle. I just added one to my cart and am still getting a delivery date of Feb 25th (next day shipping) Just a thought.


That's a very good point... I'm kind of clumsy (case in point -- I dropped my portable hard drive on my hardwood floor this weekend (still works just fine -- shock!)) and would hate for anything to happen to it. Maybe I will re-order. Or just gamble. Hmm...... As long as I still receive mine on Feb. 25th-ish....


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> I can remember buying a rather expensive long lens for my camera and when asked if I wanted to buy an extended warranty for 2 years @ 150.00, I declined and then they called me back and asked if I would pay 75.00 for the same 2 year warranty. This was from a very reputable camera store in NYC. Made me doubt the value of the extended warranties at that time.


Extended warranties are _huge_ money makers. In my brief retail stint, I learned that the salesperson gets a big commission on them. That's why they all push them so hard.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You should think about cancelling and re-ordering the kindle. I just added one to my cart and am still getting a delivery date of Feb 25th (next day shipping) Just a thought.


I agree with luv. Maybe you can try this and if shipping date is good, you could cancel the previous order. You can always cancel either one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Keep in mind that you may not have been able to put Feb. 24 as the purchase date because, um, it's not yet Feb. 24...did anyone ask Square Trade *specifically* about the issue of pre-order versus actual payment date?


I called and spoke with them on my way to work. They said it depends on what Amazon puts on the receipt. If Amazon puts the Ship date on it or the date the card was charged, they'll go with that. If they put the order date, they have to go with that.

I still go for the _order a 2nd one idea and if the delivery date is still the 25th, cancel the first order_ idea. Then you don't have to worry about it at all and can get the warranty.


----------

